

Webcam hackers could be watching you, watchdog warns - century19
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/nov/20/webcam-hackers-watching-you-watchdog-warns

======
frtab
The first time I heard about this was around 2005. It's amazing that it's
taken this long to become news.

~~~
ChrisGranger
Well, hackers have been finding ways to view others' webcams since webcams
have been a thing, but this article is about the Insecam website in particular
[although it's not mentioned by name].

~~~
century19
I guess they didn't want people going to the site, so they left the name out.

Thanks for mentioning it though, I didn't know what the site was.

